# Video- Hitchen/McGrath Debate



## ZackF (Oct 17, 2007)

Home > Publications > Poison or Cure? Religious Belief in the Modern World


----------



## caddy (Oct 17, 2007)

also can be found here:

'Debate between Christopher Hitchens and Alister McGrath' by Christopher Hitchens, Alister McGrath - RichardDawkins.net


----------

